# Jonathon Taylor-Arrested Again



## FootLongDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

Same story-Different Team.  

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nca...c-violence-charges-again/ar-AAa9GW7?ocid=iehp


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

Not what you want to read first thing in the morning.
Buh Bye, Taylor.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

This guy need to be in prison. If fairness he probably should have been there the last few years.


----------



## The Longhunter (Mar 29, 2015)

Wonder if it's the same GF.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

regardless, I said earlier "let the courts do their work" obviously JT did it for them.
He should be gone.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Idiot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> This guy need to be in prison. If fairness he probably should have been there the last few years.



i agree. this boy failed himself. cant blame uga or bama. just a bad person who needs to go to jail.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 29, 2015)

That didn't take long! It's funny that Saban took so much heat for taking this guy into his program. It's obvious Taylor hasn't learned his lesson. Hopefully Saban will!


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

i hope saban makes an example out of geno the dui king and this uga scum that never played a down for the tide. both should be out of their dorm by close of business today. there are more talented people who would love the chance to play for the tide.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> That didn't take long! It's funny that Saban took so much heat for taking this guy into his program. It's obvious Taylor hasn't learned his lesson. Hopefully Saban will!



NO shame to Saban, he gave the kid an opportunity, kid blew it.
Saban won't change...and apparently neither will JT


----------



## Old Winchesters (Mar 29, 2015)

Play with fire and get burned.... some people never learn.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> NO shame to Saban, he gave the kid an opportunity, kid blew it.
> Saban won't change...and apparently neither will JT



This is exactly why I said it was crazy that Saban never reached out to Richt to discuss JT.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 29, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> This is exactly why I said it was crazy that Saban never reached out to Richt to discuss JT.



I hear ya,...who knows why? I know Saban has good rapport with many coaches but I've never heard that he and Richt were particularly close.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

I would think the woman assaulted this go round would have an excellent civil lawsuit against the University of Alabama, and more specifically Nick Saban for bringing a known woman abuser into the school.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hope saban makes an example out of geno the dui king and this uga scum that never played a down for the tide.



 UGA scum?? He was all RTR when you guys gave him his 2nd chance! He never had a domestic violence charge against him when UGA signed him or he'd never gotten an offer from UGA!


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> NO shame to Saban, he gave the kid an opportunity, kid blew it.
> Saban won't change...and apparently neither will JT



I bet he never takes a guy in who has a history of beating on his women! Especially one who's already been booted off a team!


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> I hear ya,...who knows why? I know Saban has good rapport with many coaches but I've never heard that he and Richt were particularly close.



I have heard that they don't care for each other at all. I think them being on opposite sides of the subject of over signing had something to do with it. I do know that the Saban's are close to the Dooley's though so it wouldn't be hard to get the skinny.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

My question, as I have said in multiple threads, is why? Why would Alabama take a chance on a player how has proven to be good, not great and has a rap of stealing and beating women? Alabama has had the number one recruiting class for a million years in a row. I find it hard to believe that they don't have eight players as good as Taylor. The risk/reward isn't there. Landing at the best program in CFB after his history is about as close to enabling his behavior as it comes in my book. Bama should be better than that. They don't have to reach for guys like this. So I'll ask again and hope for an honest answer from one of our resident Bama fans. Why???


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> UGA scum?? He was all RTR when you guys gave him his 2nd chance! He never had a domestic violence charge against him when UGA signed him or he'd never gotten an offer from UGA!



check the posts if you will. most of us did not want him, and I made thay clear in my post.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> My question, as I have said in multiple threads, is why? Why would Alabama take a chance on a player how has proven to be good, not great and has a rap of stealing and beating women? Alabama has had the number one recruiting class for a million years in a row. I find it hard to believe that they don't have eight players as good as Taylor. The risk/reward isn't there. Landing at the best program in CFB after his history is about as close to enabling his behavior as it comes in my book. Bama should be better than that. They don't have to reach for guys like this. So I'll ask again and hope for an honest answer from one of our resident Bama fans. Why???



Why would ANY school take a chance on a player kicked off another team? History is filled with the arguments both for and against taking a player with baggage. 
I'm not in a college coach's shoes but there is a catch 22 involved with second chances for players who had a supposed "momentary bad lapse of judgement". Will a change of surroundings/peers and come to jesus meeting with a coach make them realize the error of their ways?
Some straighten up and tow the line, become outstanding players/students and some just can't get their mind right and stay screw ups. 
There is no simple answer and every school has the same issues. Saban took a chance that he could change Jonathan for the better. He was wrong.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 29, 2015)

Saban just didn't want Rodney Garner to take him at Auburn. 

As already said, Bama D recruiting is stacked on top of stacked.

Saban didn't need him, but he needed Auburn to not have him. 

Word is LSU was recruiting him too. 

Saban just wanted him off the market.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Why would ANY school take a chance on a player kicked off another team? History is filled with the arguments both for and against taking a player with baggage.
> I'm not in a college coach's shoes but there is a catch 22 involved with second chances for players who had a supposed "momentary bad lapse of judgement". Will a change of surroundings/peers and come to jesus meeting with a coach make them realize the error of their ways?
> Some straighten up and tow the line, become outstanding players/students and some just can't get their mind right and stay screw ups.
> There is no simple answer and every school has the same issues. Saban took a chance that he could change Jonathan for the better. He was wrong.



Can we stop calling this a second chance Robert? He was given a second chance when Richt told him "you are lucky to still be playing CFB after you stole money from UGA/NCAA... here is your second chance." He blew that by beating up a woman in the dorms at UGA. Bama was at LEAST his third chance. And it is not like he was caught with a dime bag of weed. He BEAT a woman. But Kudos to you for being able to say Saban was wrong. It was poor judgment at best by UA and IMO they deserve whatever bad pub they get over this. I hope JT gets some serious help. I hope the girl(s) are ok. I hope that not only Alabama but every CFB program in the country leans a little something from this. I am sure that the powers that be at Alabama are thanking their lucky stars that he didn't crush her eye socket or worse.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I would think the woman assaulted this go round would have an excellent civil lawsuit against the University of Alabama, and more specifically Nick Saban for bringing a known woman abuser into the school.



And people wonder what's wrong with America.  Wow


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> My question, as I have said in multiple threads, is why? Why would Alabama take a chance on a player how has proven to be good, not great and has a rap of stealing and beating women? Alabama has had the number one recruiting class for a million years in a row. I find it hard to believe that they don't have eight players as good as Taylor. The risk/reward isn't there. Landing at the best program in CFB after his history is about as close to enabling his behavior as it comes in my book. Bama should be better than that. They don't have to reach for guys like this. So I'll ask again and hope for an honest answer from one of our resident Bama fans. Why???



Million Dollar question.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 29, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Can we stop calling this a second chance Robert? He was given a second chance when Richt told him "you are lucky to still be playing CFB after you stole money from UGA/NCAA... here is your second chance." He blew that by beating up a woman in the dorms at UGA. Bama was at LEAST his third chance. And it is not like he was caught with a dime bag of weed. He BEAT a woman. But Kudos to you for being able to say Saban was wrong. It was poor judgment at best by UA and IMO they deserve whatever bad pub they get over this. I hope JT gets some serious help. I hope the girl(s) are ok. I hope that not only Alabama but every CFB program in the country leans a little something from this. I am sure that the powers that be at Alabama are thanking their lucky stars that he didn't crush her eye socket or worse.



I only knew about the assault but it doesn't matter. We'll take the criticism for it and move on.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 29, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I only knew about the assault but it doesn't matter. We'll take the criticism for it and move on.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 29, 2015)

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=12580950


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> And people wonder what's wrong with America.  Wow



You're right, coaches putting winning ahead of the safety of other students is what's wrong with America.  The fact that the only thing you can say on this is RTR, just proves my point.  Nick Saban knew this guy was violent against women, yet offered him a full ride scholarship to come to the University of Alabama.  With Saban doing this and bringing this predator on the campus, he is now 2nd in line behind Taylor to blame for this woman's assault.  Instead of showing thugs like Taylor that choking a woman is not tolerable and making sure he never plays major college football again, Saban showed Taylor as long as you can stop the run there are no reprocussions.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 29, 2015)

I was very cautious when it was first announced he would be going to Bama for a few reasons:  1) He was a proven trouble maker, was he worth the risk?  2) I just knew you UGA fans would be all over it.

I was hoping he had learned something and would become a productive player and student.  Would it not be better for society if he had succeeded?  But now, it looks like he is headed for a life of living off of the tax payer.

What is it with these kids we get from Ga?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> You're right, coaches putting winning ahead of the safety of other students is what's wrong with America.  The fact that the only thing you can say on this is RTR, just proves my point.  Nick Saban knew this guy was violent against women, yet offered him a full ride scholarship to come to the University of Alabama.  With Saban doing this and bringing this predator on the campus, he is now 2nd in line behind Taylor to blame for this woman's assault.  Instead of showing thugs like Taylor that choking a woman is not tolerable and making sure he never plays major college football again, Saban showed Taylor as long as you can stop the run there are no reprocussions.




Lol

Keep trying

I'm sure you March for all victims and have suggested UGA be sued by victims also. How stupid!! Liberal crap!    Surely you don't just represent ones connected with a Bama football player.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Rtr


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> Keep trying
> 
> I'm sure you March for all victims and have suggested UGA be sued by victims also. How stupid!! Liberal crap!    Surely you don't just represent ones connected with a Bama football player.



How many kids has UGA signed that have been kicked out of other programs for domestic abuse??  It was a stupid mistake by the RTR savior and you who worship the ground he walks still see nothing wrong with it!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Come back liberals.  Come back!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> a life of living off of the tax payer.



Like a member or two here I'm sure


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> How many kids has UGA signed that have been kicked out of other programs for domestic abuse??  It was a stupid mistake by the RTR savior and you who worship the ground he walks still see nothing wrong with it!



Most Bama fans are willing to admit that this was a terrible decision by Saban, but as you've noticed, one member in particular on here is 'special'.  Only a special person could equate a violent women choking thug who has been caught twice in the act, to an outlandish false claim of a UGA player taking money.  When he starts hurling insults, you know you have gotten to him because he doesn't have a leg to stand on.   There is no defending Saban on this.  I hope the parents of the young girl assaulted by this goon hold the desperate coach of Alabama accountable for paying for this thug to come onto the University's campus and putting innocent women at risk.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 29, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Most Bama fans are willing to admit that this was a terrible decision by Saban, but as you've noticed, one member in particular on here is 'special'.  Only a special person could equate a violent women choking thug who has been caught twice in the act, to an outlandish false claim of a UGA player taking money.  When he starts hurling insults, you know you have gotten to him because he doesn't have a leg to stand on.   There is no defending Saban on this.  I hope the parents of the young girl assaulted by this goon hold the desperate coach of Alabama accountable for paying for this thug to come onto the University's campus and putting innocent women at risk.



Haha... 

I ain't defending Saban.  He looked like a fool over this and it gives some a moral victory which is fine.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> UGA scum?? He was all RTR when you guys gave him his 2nd chance! He never had a domestic violence charge against him when UGA signed him or he'd never gotten an offer from UGA!



bama fans on this board were essentially against giving this guy a spot on the tide roster. Fortunately, he showed his true colors; and hes more red and black than crimson and white.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 29, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> UGA scum?? He was all RTR when you guys gave him his 2nd chance! He never had a domestic violence charge against him when UGA signed him or he'd never gotten an offer from UGA!





lbzdually said:


> Most Bama fans are willing to admit that this was a terrible decision by Saban, but as you've noticed, one member in particular on here is 'special'.  Only a special person could equate a violent women choking thug who has been caught twice in the act, to an outlandish false claim of a UGA player taking money.  When he starts hurling insults, you know you have gotten to him because he doesn't have a leg to stand on.   There is no defending Saban on this.  I hope the parents of the young girl assaulted by this goon hold the desperate coach of Alabama accountable for paying for this thug to come onto the University's campus and putting innocent women at risk.



this guy is accountable for his own actions to the legal system. its unfortunate that he was unable to become a better person during his tenure at uga.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2015)

If a team wants to take a chance on a player, that is there alternative. If it works out good, if it don't admit it cut your losses and move on. I personally would look at past history as a future indicator, but I am not the head of a major Football program.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 29, 2015)

St. Richt is very good at turning young men in the right direction. If he kicks a young man off the team he seen it was a lost cause.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Mar 30, 2015)

rex upshaw said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=12580950



Schlabach nailed it.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Coaches are just like anyone else.  They can be fooled.  The only blame I would put on Saban on this matter, is if he does not have JT a bus ticket home pretty quickly.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Forget my previous post.  He gone


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

FootLongDawg said:


> Forget my previous post.  He gone



Yes,  gone


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Schlabach nailed it.



Schlabach is a feckless UGA grad/homer...what other attitude did you expect him to take?


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

The egg is on the face of Bamma and Saban. Now, Taylor did it not Saban or the Admin at Bama. If we look at this from a business view Saban and Bama look silly. After all we ALL know that CFB is nothing more than business... So any argument to the contrary is pointless. Go Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The egg is on the face of Bamma and Saban. Now, Taylor did it not Saban or the Admin at Bama. If we look at this from a business view Saban and Bama look silly. After all we ALL know that CFB is nothing more than business... So any argument to the contrary is pointless. Go Dawgs!



whatever makes you feel better as a dawg...


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 30, 2015)

BowChilling said:


> UGA scum?? He was all RTR when you guys gave him his 2nd chance! He never had a domestic violence charge against him when UGA signed him or he'd never gotten an offer from UGA!



Was wondering myself why he was UGA scum


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> whatever makes you feel better as a dawg...



Uhh ok. I wasnt poking at anyone with my post. It was just my opinion. There are plenty smart business men on this forum myself not being included. I would think that if a company wanted to take on a new employee (which represents the company on and off duty) and the person had some baggage from their previous employer the board would meet and make a decision whether to bring the said person on staff. In which case Bamma did. They took a risk without contacting the previous employer which is against the law but in this could have contacted the DA in a pending case the new employee had pending... Not even an informal call to the prospect employees forme boss for around two years. With the said prospect empolyee being guilty of theft, and a pending assault (domestic charge) pending. So if you think I get a good LAUGH at yours Staff's current situation with Taylor well,,, you sir are wrong... I think it's sad that this thug was given a 3rd chance at a D1 school! I would have liked for him to take the Crowell route. I'm pretty sure Crowell found some sort humbleness playing in front of 500 people instead of 100,000. Thats the 3rd chance that Taylor neeeded. In light of all of this Bamma didnt have to take the risk of this THUG giving them a black eye. They took the risk for one reason only to win and to make more $$. Thats a smart businees decision if it works but in this case it didnt... Go Dawgs my Bama brotha!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Uhh ok. I wasnt poking at anyone with my post. It was just my opinion. There are plenty smart business men on this forum myself not being included. I would think that if a company wanted to take on a new employee (which represents the company on and off duty) and the person had some baggage from their previous employer the board would meet and make a decision whether to bring the said person on staff. In which case Bamma did. They took a risk without contacting the previous employer which is against the law but in this could have contacted the DA in a pending case the new employee had pending... Not even an informal call to the prospect employees forme boss for around two years. With the said prospect empolyee being guilty of theft, and a pending assault (domestic charge) pending. So if you think I get a good LAUGH at yours Staff's current situation with Taylor well,,, you sir are wrong... I think it's sad that this thug was given a 3rd chance at a D1 school! I would have liked for him to take the Crowell route. I'm pretty sure Crowell found some sort humbleness playing in front of 500 people instead of 100,000. Thats the 3rd chance that Taylor neeeded. In light of all of this Bamma didnt have to take the risk of this THUG giving them a black eye. They took the risk for one reason only to win and to make more $$. Thats a smart businees decision if it works but in this case it didnt... Go Dawgs my Bama brotha!



Well, his tenure at the Capstone lasted 80 + days.  Saban/Bama took a chance on a kid who seemingly had redeemed himself by staying out of trouble in JC.  BTW, they could not have contacted the DA in a pending case.  He evidently had thugitis long before he got to Tuscaloosa.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Argue your points but leave the name calling out guys.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Well, his tenure at the Capstone lasted 80 + days.  Saban/Bama took a chance on a kid who seemingly had redeemed himself by staying out of trouble in JC.  BTW, they could not have contacted the DA in a pending case.  He evidently had thugitis long before he got to Tuscaloosa.



True Dat


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Uhh ok. I wasnt poking at anyone with my post. It was just my opinion. There are plenty smart business men on this forum myself not being included. I would think that if a company wanted to take on a new employee (which represents the company on and off duty) and the person had some baggage from their previous employer the board would meet and make a decision whether to bring the said person on staff. In which case Bamma did. *They took a risk without contacting the previous employer which is against the law* but in this could have contacted the DA in a pending case the new employee had pending... Not even an informal call to the prospect employees forme boss for around two years. With the said prospect empolyee being guilty of theft, and a pending assault (domestic charge) pending. So if you think I get a good LAUGH at yours Staff's current situation with Taylor well,,, you sir are wrong... I think it's sad that this thug was given a 3rd chance at a D1 school! I would have liked for him to take the Crowell route. I'm pretty sure Crowell found some sort humbleness playing in front of 500 people instead of 100,000. Thats the 3rd chance that Taylor neeeded. In light of all of this Bamma didnt have to take the risk of this THUG giving them a black eye. They took the risk for one reason only to win and to make more $$. Thats a smart businees decision if it works but in this case it didnt... Go Dawgs my Bama brotha!




Wrong my friend,...some of you guys need to hone up on your legal skills, 'cause you sound more like Barney Fife than Andy...(not just you brownie)

There is absolutely NO criminal liability on Saban or the University in this situation

LZBDUally aside,...you lil dawggies can bark all you want to, Richt was right Saban was wrong but geez get a grip


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I would think his Mommy and Daddy would have to take most of the balme. Thats just me though...



Maybe coach Dicht is his daddy???...

Kinda like Saban is to most ga fans


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Maybe coach Dicht is his daddy???...
> 
> Kinda like Saban is to most ga fans




 Cool


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

Now,  you dog fans go back to your granddaddy dog thread and post uncontested negative things about other SEC schools to build y'all's  moral and confidence back up. ......  Y'all are the best punching bags Ever!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Wrong my friend,...some of you guys need to hone up on your legal skills, 'cause you sound more like Barney Fife than Andy...(not just you brownie)
> 
> There is absolutely NO criminal liability on Saban or the University in this situation
> 
> LZBDUally aside,...you lil dawggies can bark all you want to, Richt was right Saban was wrong but geez get a grip



If i implied that Saban or bamma was liable in any legal way that was not my intent.  But I'm no Lawyer thats for sure. Also if it were UGa in the current situation yall are in yall wouldnt let lay either... Geez!


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now,  you dog fans go back to your granddaddy dog thread and post uncontested negative things about other SEC schools to build y'all's  moral and confidence back up. ......  Y'all are the best punching bags Ever!



O k


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Now,  you dog fans go back to your granddaddy dog thread and post uncontested negative things about other SEC schools to build y'all's  moral and confidence back up. ......  Y'all are the best punching bags Ever!



The Granddaddy Thread is not an official thread and is open to all. It is just a place to have some fun. Anybody is welcome to take a shot at us in there. We done got pretty good at dodging them though.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 30, 2015)

Browning,   never mind, I already have toooo many infractions.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Browning,   never mind, I already have toooo many infractions.



I don't  think its a infraction issue as much as a confidence issue.  Go post a few times in the granddaddy thread and come back.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 30, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I don't  think its a infraction issue as much as a confidence issue.  Go post a few times in the granddaddy thread and come back.



Exactly. Stop by an say a few go dogs before you go trophy bass fishing. Even a 6 lb  largie will look like a 12 pounder if you do that.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> Schlabach is a feckless UGA grad/homer...what other attitude did you expect him to take?




What part or parts of the article to you disagree with? Your response has been to turn it around and say that we have the opinion we have because we "are sensitive, are Dawgs, fans of a second tier program, it makes us feel better, we don't have lives". You aren't offering anything up of substance Rip. 

This isn't just MS's opinion. There are writers in Alabama, California, New York, ... that are offering up the exact same opinion. Not only in Alabama let this guy in but Saban took the time to lecture the media on why he was deserving of yet another chance. I would have a lot more respect if he said "we are taking a chance on a guy who has a history of stealing and is probably a woman beater because it bolsters our defensive line." Alabama is arguably the best program in CFB right now and the same goes for Saban. There was simply no need for it. Am I trying to be holier than thou? Not at all, but I can say that the day UGA takes a thief, a sex offender, or a woman beater after they have been kicked off of a rival team I will be beyond embarrassed and I happen to know a LOT of Alabama fans that feel the exact same way right now about the JT situation. Maybe you do too but are just to stubborn to admit it.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 30, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> What part or parts of the article to you disagree with? Your response has been to turn it around and say that we have the opinion we have because we "are sensitive, are Dawgs, fans of a second tier program, it makes us feel better, we don't have lives". You aren't offering anything up of substance Rip.
> 
> This isn't just MS's opinion. There are writers in Alabama, California, New York, ... that are offering up the exact same opinion. Not only in Alabama let this guy in but Saban took the time to lecture the media on why he was deserving of yet another chance. I would have a lot more respect if he said "we are taking a chance on a guy who has a history of stealing and is probably a woman beater because it bolsters our defensive line." Alabama is arguably the best program in CFB right now and the same goes for Saban. There was simply no need for it. Am I trying to be holier than thou? Not at all, but I can say that the day UGA takes a thief, a sex offender, or a woman beater after they have been kicked off of a rival team I will be beyond embarrassed and I happen to know a LOT of Alabama fans that feel the exact same way right now about the JT situation. Maybe you do too but are just to stubborn to admit it.



not stubborn at all, in fact, if you choose you can go back to my post when Saban brought JT on, I said at the time that I was not comfortable with it, and if the courts convicted this kid, then he should be gone...if not, give him a chance.
It's this whole idea that Saban and or BAMA "has egg on it's face" that is preposterous. 
Big risk? sure,...but everyone now is an expert ...that's the way it is with the "i told ya so" crowd.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> not stubborn at all, in fact, if you choose you can go back to my post when Saban brought JT on, I said at the time that I was not comfortable with it, and if the courts convicted this kid, then he should be gone...if not, give him a chance.
> It's this whole idea that Saban and or BAMA "has egg on it's face" that is preposterous.
> Big risk? sure,...but everyone now is an expert ...that's the way it is with the "i told ya so" crowd.



That was me with the egg in the face. The told ya so crowd are fans of teams in T town and Athens and all the rest.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Exactly. Stop by an say a few go dogs before you go trophy bass fishing. Even a 6 lb  largie will look like a 12 pounder if you do that.



The Granddaddy thread is 6's second home. He puts out quite a few go dogs over there.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 30, 2015)

6 is a homer dawg theres no doubt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 30, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The Granddaddy thread is 6's second home. He puts out quite a few go dogs over there.


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 30, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> not stubborn at all, in fact, if you choose you can go back to my post when Saban brought JT on, I said at the time that I was not comfortable with it, and if the courts convicted this kid, then he should be gone...if not, give him a chance.
> It's this whole idea that Saban and or BAMA "has egg on it's face" that is preposterous.
> Big risk? sure,...but everyone now is an expert ...that's the way it is with the "i told ya so" crowd.



Ok. Two points.

 1. He still hasn't been convicted of a single thing. If you are of the principal that it takes a court conviction 
do you still think he should be given another chance? 

2. Just for the record, the "i told you so" crowd isn't made of of only rival fans. There are a lot of Bama fans that feel this way. I would argue that you may be in the minority even within your own fan base.


----------



## mike1225 (Mar 31, 2015)

Did any of y'all REALLY believe this idiot would change?


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 31, 2015)

mike1225 said:


> Did any of y'all REALLY believe this idiot would change?



He was 6'4" 340 lbs and could stop the run, it was worth risking the safety of females on campus as long as it would save Saban the embarrassment of getting the ball ran down his defense's throat the way TOSU did.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 31, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I don't  think its a infraction issue as much as a confidence issue.  Go post a few times in the granddaddy thread and come back.



Oh  trust me Brownie, It's not a confidence issue.  You obviously haven't read many of my comments.  

nah, I just get a laugh out of such tough guys like you that want to try and be tough on the computer.  You never admit you're wrong, or your precious coach, you spin everyone else's posts to try and support your agenda.  You even stoop to the level of calling people idiots.  LOL  now that is sooooooo awesome.  you're sooooo cool and we all skeered to post cause your lameness will shine thru and really make us sound inferior.  

and you want to call others idiots cause they think Saban should share some responsibility, then well I guess it's like the old saying, "hello pot, this is the kettle". 

But no, don't flatter yourself Brownie boy, to be honest with you, you're really not worthy of an emusmackin.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Mar 31, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Oh  trust me Brownie, It's not a confidence issue.  You obviously haven't read many of my comments.
> 
> nah, I just get a laugh out of such tough guys like you that want to try and be tough on the computer.  You never admit you're wrong, or your precious coach, you spin everyone else's posts to try and support your agenda.  You even stoop to the level of calling people idiots.  LOL  now that is sooooooo awesome.  you're sooooo cool and we all skeered to post cause your lameness will shine thru and really make us sound inferior.
> 
> ...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Oh  trust me Brownie, It's not a confidence issue.  You obviously haven't read many of my comments.
> 
> nah, I just get a laugh out of such tough guys like you that want to try and be tough on the computer.  You never admit you're wrong, or your precious coach, you spin everyone else's posts to try and support your agenda.  You even stoop to the level of calling people idiots.  LOL  now that is sooooooo awesome.  you're sooooo cool and we all skeered to post cause your lameness will shine thru and really make us sound inferior.
> 
> ...



I see you must of blurted out a few go dogs somewhere.  As you gained a bit of confidence there for a bit.too bad it keeps fading


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Oh  trust me Brownie, It's not a confidence issue.  You obviously haven't read many of my comments.
> 
> nah, I just get a laugh out of such tough guys like you that want to try and be tough on the computer.  You never admit you're wrong, or your precious coach, you spin everyone else's posts to try and support your agenda.  You even stoop to the level of calling people idiots.  LOL  now that is sooooooo awesome.  you're sooooo cool and we all skeered to post cause your lameness will shine thru and really make us sound inferior.
> 
> ...




Btw.. You should really see a specialist regarding your lack of confidence issue.  I wish you luck


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 1, 2015)

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Funny stuff!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

Apparently the victim changed her story claiming JT caused her no harm.  She in turn was arrested and booked for false report

Saban has regained control of Tuscaloosa!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad dogs like crow


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 1, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ecants-accusation-vs-jonathan-taylor-arrested


----------



## monteg (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## DSGB (Apr 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Apparently the victim changed her story claiming JT caused her no harm.  She in turn was arrested and booked for false report
> 
> Saban has regained control of Tuscaloosa!



Bagman doing work.

Guess the "visible marks" were just an illusion.

Crowell's charges were dropped, too.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Apparently the victim changed her story claiming JT caused her no harm.  She in turn was arrested and booked for false report
> 
> Saban has regained control of Tuscaloosa!



After her fear for her life passed she realized that she had just cut her own financial future off at the source.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

They should have arrested her a false report. The one saying it didn't happen.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They should have arrested her a false report. The one saying it didn't happen.



They did.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 1, 2015)

Taylor must have horrible luck to be falsely accused of something he also faces charges for in another state.   I guess she must have choked herself and destroyed her own property-sounds likely, wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## Silver Britches (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 1, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


>



Is that Gurley counting his signature money?


----------



## monteg (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 1, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> Taylor must have horrible luck to be falsely accused of something he also faces charges for in another state.   I guess she must have choked herself and destroyed her own property-sounds likely, wink wink, nudge nudge.



Once I heard the origional story, I thought he needed to be gone. In fact, I was not at all happy that they let him in the school. Now that she has recanted on her story, my reaction is he still needs to be gone. I am not going to come on here and think that nothing happened like the FSU fans with the JW allegations. Guilty or not he has a problem with finding trouble or with women that will cause him problems. He will become a cancer if left to fester.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Once I heard the origional story, I thought he needed to be gone. In fact, I was not at all happy that they let him in the school. Now that she has recanted on her story, my reaction is he still needs to be gone. I am not going to come on here and think that nothing happened like the FSU fans with the JW allegations. Guilty or not he has a problem with finding trouble or with women that will cause him problems. He will become a cancer if left to fester.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 1, 2015)

LOL....the moves that is made to help out thug life


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

The TPD doesn't need her testimony if she had visible injuries as reported. She recanted her statement but charges have not been officially dropped. Big difference.
Leave him dismissed.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> The TPD doesn't need her testimony if she had visible injuries as reported. She recanted her statement but charges have not been officially dropped. Big difference.
> Leave him dismissed.



Look, we may never know whether JT caused the marks on her or if they were of her own doing. She has shown her true character by filing charges and then recanting. Character is what one does when he/she thinks that no one is looking. In this case, neither JT or the girl leave a good impression when it comes to their character.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 1, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Look, we may never know whether JT caused the marks on her or if they were of her own doing. She has shown her true character by filing charges and then recanting. Character is what one does when he/she thinks that no one is looking. In this case, neither JT or the girl leave a good impression when it comes to their character.



Agreed, but there is no way to know what the conversation was like between Saban and Taylor. 
What a mess.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 1, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Once I heard the origional story, I thought he needed to be gone. In fact, I was not at all happy that they let him in the school. Now that she has recanted on her story, my reaction is he still needs to be gone. I am not going to come on here and think that nothing happened like the FSU fans with the JW allegations. Guilty or not he has a problem with finding trouble or with women that will cause him problems. He will become a cancer if left to fester.



Thank you!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 1, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Oh  trust me Brownie, It's not a confidence issue.  You obviously haven't read many of my comments.
> 
> nah, I just get a laugh out of such tough guys like you that want to try and be tough on the computer.  You never admit you're wrong, or your precious coach, you spin everyone else's posts to try and support your agenda.  You even stoop to the level of calling people idiots.  LOL  now that is sooooooo awesome.  you're sooooo cool and we all skeered to post cause your lameness will shine thru and really make us sound inferior.
> 
> ...




What exactly should Saban share?

There is, in fact, quite a bit of idiocy in this thread,...no finger pointing or name calling necessary.

Let's see some emusmackin...I'm game,...explain what Saban should "share", what sort of retributive action should Saban take?...what, IN FACT  did Saban do?

Why is it Saban's fault? why isn't it Richt's fault for not having this kid locked up immediately, with out parole, shackled for the protection of innocent females across the whole country?


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 1, 2015)

nickel back said:


> LOL....the moves that is made to help out thug life



...check your English...


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 1, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> What exactly should Saban share?
> 
> There is, in fact, quite a bit of idiocy in this thread,...no finger pointing or name calling necessary.
> 
> ...



I don't think it is Sabans fault, just that he and the University have handled it poorly from beginning to end. Most everyone, regardless of allegiance, seem to be in agreement on that point.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Apr 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Leave him dismissed.



Agreed,  

Watch out Arkansas State


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2015)

I have a problem with any school empowering thugs, whether it be Georgia, Alabama, or Slippery Rock. It seems like a lot of people and society in general is forgiving, but we have went way overboard in pampering thugs.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> ...check your English...



 my bad

(steps,actions,or attempts, that is (are) made to support thug life)


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Funny stuff!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 2, 2015)

RipperIII said:


> What exactly should Saban share?
> 
> There is, in fact, quite a bit of idiocy in this thread,...no finger pointing or name calling necessary.
> 
> ...



Ripper, a coach can contact another coach where a player was dismissed.  It's good business, if you get fired from a job, and your new employer doesn't contact previous employer, then he shares some of the responsibility of your actions at his company.  You know, kind of a reflection on him for his poor judement in not finding out why you were fired from previous employer.  Plus, Taylors dismissal from UGA wasn't kept quiet, so anyone who thinks Saban didn't know why he was dismissed is kind of slow IMO.  If Mark Richt goes and recruits a guy from high school that has been in trouble for aggravated assault then Richt is part to blame.  There's called research and it's really not hard to find out info on athletes these days.  

So like I said, Saban didn't care to contact Richt, or anyone about JT. so therefore he does share some responsibility for bringing the thug onto Alabama's campus.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have a problem with any school empowering thugs, whether it be Georgia, Alabama, or Slippery Rock. It seems like a lot of people and society in general is forgiving, but we have went way overboard in pampering thugs.



Yep, especially if that player is on your team.  But if it's the rival team, then no holds barred.  I also think that any school or COACH( the guy who ultimately makes final decision) brings another thug from a previous school that was dismissed for his actions should share some blame for the actions of that player.


If Taylor had done a complete 180degree turn around and never gotten into anymore trouble, ol Saban would have gotten credit for making a great decision and for helping the kid out, but I find it funny how if the same kid screws up then Saban had nothing to do with it, only if they do good and improve does Saban get credit for any decision.  Hmmmmm


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I see you must of blurted out a few go dogs somewhere.  As you gained a bit of confidence there for a bit.too bad it keeps fading



OOOOOO you came up with that all by yourself?  

Impressive, truly impressive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2015)

He's gone and won't be back.....
Wonder if the Gus bus is in pursuit.. 

http://espn.go.com/college-football...ch-nick-saban-says-jonathan-taylor-reinstated


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's gone and won't be back.....
> Wonder if the Gus bus is in pursuit..
> 
> http://espn.go.com/college-football...ch-nick-saban-says-jonathan-taylor-reinstated



sources say he will be signed by auburn by wednesday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2015)

Closing in on 6 pages for the Alabama thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Closing in on 6 pages for the Alabama thug.



Does it count if he is now going to Auburn??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Closing in on 6 pages for the Alabama thug.



Still a hundred shy of winstons.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Still a hundred shy of winstons.



Well, here's one more.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Does it count if he is now going to Auburn??



Nope he still bleeds Red and Black.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 6, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Jameis is a thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Still a hundred shy of winstons.



Only because he's Saban's screw up.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 13, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 6 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, and 1 week since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

And Jameis Winston has been a Thug since January 6th, 1994!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Jameis Winston has been a Thug since January 6th, 1994!



And what is REALLY funny is Jameis Wisnton has been arrested more times than anyone on Bama's team... And he IS from Alabama... Kinda ironic..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what is REALLY funny is Jameis Wisnton has been arrested more times than anyone on Bama's team... And he IS from Alabama... Kinda ironic..



Yeah, but he's so good at it...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what is REALLY funny is Jameis Wisnton has been arrested more times than anyone on Bama's team... And he IS from Alabama... Kinda ironic..



Tell you what I'll do.  I'll give you a few minutes to actually do a little research, then let us know how many times Winston has actually been arrested.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Tell you what I'll do.  I'll give you a few minutes to actually do a little research, then let us know how many times Winston has actually been arrested.



Oh wait... This is FSU and the TPD we are talking about.. They never actually arrest players, they just detain them until Jimbo comes and picks them up... Maybe I should have said "Run In's" with the law... We all know nothing happens to players at FSU... 

Rape, steal, vandalize, lie and steal some more and you might miss a half of playing time..


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh wait... This is FSU and the TPD we are talking about.. They never actually arrest players, they just detain them until Jimbo comes and picks them up... Maybe I should have said "Run In's" with the law... We all know nothing happens to players at FSU...
> 
> Rape, steal, vandalize, lie and steal some more and you might miss a half of playing time..



So, the short version is that you are once again pulling "facts" out of your butt?

Greg Dent, Greg Reid, Arrington Jenkins, Ukeme Eligwe, and Ira Denson all said hi.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> So, the short version is that you are once again pulling "facts" out of your butt?
> 
> Greg Dent, Greg Reid, Arrington Jenkins, Ukeme Eligwe, and Ira Denson all said hi.



The Fact is if you did any of the things Jamies did, you would be in jail! 

That's a FACT!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Fact is if you did any of the things Jamies did, you would be in jail!
> 
> That's a FACT!



Really?  You think so?  For $30 worth of crab legs?  For ketchup cups of soda?  For firing off a bb gun?  My slap on the wrist would have been harder than Winston's for sure, but I don't think I'd be in jail.



> Some counties in Florida allow certain individuals accused of first-time and low-level crimes to participate in pretrial diversion programs. If an accused fulfills the requirements of the program, which could include restitution and community service, the criminal charges against them will be dropped.
> http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.co...sdemeanor-offense/shoplifting-charges-florida




What if I was caught cashing fraudulent checks?  Would I be in jail or would I be suiting up in the Red and Black.  How many times did Richt turn a blind eye to Crowell?

It's all dependent on how easy it would be to replace the player in trouble, and that's at every program.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> What if I was caught cashing fraudulent checks?  Would I be in jail or would I be suiting up in the Red and Black.  How many times did Richt turn a blind eye to Crowell?
> 
> It's all dependent on how easy it would be to replace the player in trouble, and that's at every program.



Negative.  Richt benched Gurley before the NCAA had even made a ruling.  I'm sure nobody in the country would have thought Gurley to be an easy player to replace.  The difference was Gurley and Richt owned up to the infraction.  Unlike Jimbo and Jameis who claimed the serialized memorabilia must have been randomly signed after baseball games.  

Crowell and a host of other UGA players were all given the boot after very few infractions.  Mark Richt kicked an elite 11 QB that he watched grow-up off of his team for an off the field incident that is just another daily task for Winston.  The fact remains that UGA adheres to a higher disciplinary standard than the NCAA mandates...and I could see that even if I didn't bleed red and black.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Negative.  Richt benched Gurley before the NCAA had even made a ruling.  I'm sure nobody in the country would have thought Gurley to be an easy player to replace.  The difference was Gurley and Richt owned up to the infraction.  Unlike Jimbo and Jameis who claimed the serialized memorabilia must have been randomly signed after baseball games.
> 
> Crowell and a host of other UGA players were all given the boot after very few infractions.



Gurley:  Richt had no choice.  Gurley had already admitted what he did and once the NCAA gets involved, you have to sit him.  A player taking a little money because of who he is is always a bigger deal than the same player stealing from someone else.  Blame the NCAA for that one.

Exactly at what point would Richt have booted Winston?

Why wasn't Crowell booted after his first infraction?  Nick Marshall was.  Was it because losing a freshman db is a bigger blow than losing an all america talent at running back.  Why wasn't Taylor kicked off the team for being a thief?

Look, I'm not saying that Richt doesn't discipline his players harsher than most coaches, but this "Richt doesn't care about the level of talent he's disciplining" act just doesn't hold water.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Negative.  Richt benched Gurley before the NCAA had even made a ruling.  I'm sure nobody in the country would have thought Gurley to be an easy player to replace.  The difference was Gurley and Richt owned up to the infraction.  Unlike Jimbo and Jameis who claimed the serialized memorabilia must have been randomly signed after baseball games.
> 
> Crowell and a host of other UGA players were all given the boot after very few infractions.  Mark Richt kicked an elite 11 QB that he watched grow-up off of his team for an off the field incident that is just another daily task for Winston.  The fact remains that UGA adheres to a higher disciplinary standard than the NCAA mandates...and I could see that even if I didn't bleed red and black.



Thank You.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

All this really doesn't matter as its been


2 years  3 Months  1 Week  since the SEC has been relevant.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Really?  You think so?  For $30 worth of crab legs?  For ketchup cups of soda?  For firing off a bb gun?  My slap on the wrist would have been harder than Winston's for sure, but I don't think I'd be in jail.




Florida shoplifting laws...



> Petit Theft (Petty Theft)
> 
> Petit theft in the second degree is the least serious of shoplifting offenses. It applies when the value of the goods taken is less than $100. This is considered a 2nd degree misdemeanor and is punishable by up to 60 days in jail and $500 in fines.



And I don't think the courts would have leniency after you had been caught doing it more than once.. Caused over $4,000 in property damage from prior incidents, all while you were in the middle of a sexual assault investigation.. See the picture being painted?? 

Yeah, I'm sure if you had all of his priors you would NEVER see the inside of a jail cell...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Florida shoplifting laws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, why wasn't Crowell locked up?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> OK, why wasn't Crowell locked up?



He was arrested!  Why is there no mug shot of Jameis?? Ummmm... TPD??









> “Based on the fact that the weapon involved was located under the seat of the car that (Crowell) was driving, there was certainly probable cause to arrest (him) ...,” Western Judicial Circuit Assistant District Attorney James Chafin wrote in the dismissal notice.
> “However, as there is no other evidence to connect the defendant to the weapon, the state would be unable to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that (Crowell) possessed the weapon found or even knew it was there,” Chafin stated in the dismissal.


----------



## flowingwell (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> OK, why wasn't Crowell locked up?



He was locked up and Crowell was immediately kicked off the team after being arrested.  The other issues were failed drug tests, you don't get arrested for those.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> Gurley:  Richt had no choice.  Gurley had already admitted what he did and once the NCAA gets involved, you have to sit him.  A player taking a little money because of who he is is always a bigger deal than the same player stealing from someone else.  Blame the NCAA for that one.



I do blame the NCAA.  I don't see much wrong with ANYBODY making money by selling their autograph if someone else is willing to buy it.  I was proud that Gurley stood up and admitted his mistake rather than lie about it and risk NCAA action against the entire university.  Jameis and Jimbo just baldfaced lied about it.  It really hit me hard because I always rooted for FSU as my #2 college team...until they turned into that.



Rebel Yell said:


> Exactly at what point would Richt have booted Winston?



Considering most rapes are never reported and false allegations have been found to occur in less than 8% of reported rape cases, probably after the 1st rape allegation.  Mark Richt definitely would have benched him after the autographs, and he most certainly wouldn't have gone on TV and repeated the baldfaced lies his player had fed him.



Rebel Yell said:


> Why wasn't Crowell booted after his first infraction?  Nick Marshall was.  Was it because losing a freshman db is a bigger blow than losing an all america talent at running back.  Why wasn't Taylor kicked off the team for being a thief?



I really don't think talent level had anything to do with it.  I never heard of Crowell breaking any laws until the night he got pulled over with a pistol and his car smelled like weed.  He was dismissed promptly.  I may have missed his earlier criminal activity.

Nick Marshall stole directly from his teammates.  How could any coach not dismiss a player for that?

Taylor was disciplined for being a thief but dismissed for domestic violence.  He was one our best--if not the best--defensive linemen on the team. At least the most talented.

I sometimes wish Mark Richt would play favorites and pull a Jimbo, or a Saban, or a Urban...but he just can't.  The Man has Class.  And yes sometimes I wish UGA would fire him because it seems he has too much class to be a winning football coach.  But at the end of the day I would rather lose with class than compromise my morals to win.

I could rattle off countless times Mark Richt CHOSE to sit a player when 100+ NCAA head coaches would have played them all 60 minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

^^^ This


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I could rattle off countless times Mark Richt CHOSE to sit a player when 100+ NCAA head coaches would have played them all 60 minutes.



The truth is that Richt does more of a moral compass than, probably, any other head coach in the nation.  The other truth is that he's not as infallable as most his fanbase thinks he is.

There is no 0 tolerance policy for lawbreakers in Athens.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> He was locked up and Crowell was immediately kicked off the team after being arrested.  The other issues were failed drug tests, you don't get arrested for those.



Chalk that up to a bad memory.  I just remember a rift on here between Dawg fans wanting him gone and those that didn't.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't remember anyone saying that CMR was perfect or infallible. But I don't remember a lot of things that people claim about UGA fans in here. Guess I am getting old.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> The truth is that Richt does more of a moral compass than, probably, any other head coach in the nation.  The other truth is that he's not as infallable as most his fanbase thinks he is.
> 
> There is no 0 tolerance policy for lawbreakers in Athens.



I can agree with that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I can agree with that.



I like to give Dawg fans a hard time, but I genuinely like Mark Richt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 14, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> I like to give Dawg fans a hard time, but I genuinely like Mark Richt.



We got to pass the time around here doing something!! 

And Winston is still a THUG!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm just ready for some football.  Maybe Schottenheimer can get our offense rolling like Richt used to have FSU's

One can only dream.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 14, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> I'm just ready for some football.  Maybe Schottenheimer can get our offense rolling like Richt used to have FSU's
> 
> One can only dream.



It's the dead period.  No recruiting.  Spring is over.  The draft isn't here yet.  Baseball is boring.  NASCAR is worse.  The Masters is over......

My God, I'm gonna be on anti depressants if I keep typing.

On a bright note, it's good kayaking weather.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We got to pass the time around here doing something!!
> 
> And Winston is still a THUG!



And it has now been 2 years  3 months  1 week and 1 day since the $ec has won the National  Championship.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And it has now been 2 years  3 months  1 week and 1 day since the $ec has won the National  Championship.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And it has now been 2 years  3 months  1 week and 1 day since the $ec has won the National  Championship, and Im a thug too.





This^^^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And it has now been 2 years  3 months  1 week and 1 day since the $ec has won the National  Championship.



And it's only been 5 months and 30 days since Jameis Winston's last THUG incident...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

It's been 2 years, 3 months, 1 week, and 2 days since an SEC team has won a National Championship.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 16, 2015)

Rebel Yell said:


> It took 7 straight National Titles before the stronghold that the SEC had on college football could be broken.



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 16, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Fixed it for ya.



I think you mean the stronghold Bama and the Go Gata, along with one each from LSU and Auburn had on the National Championship.  There's a whole lotta teams with 0 in that column.


----------

